# when does a womans belly begin to hang.



## bellylover25 (Oct 28, 2006)

my wife is 282, 5'8 and 27 years old and hers does not hang yet. i sure would like her to have a hangin tummy.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 28, 2006)

I think one of the factors that you might [always] want to consider is that it's different for different women.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 28, 2006)

bellylover25 said:


> my wife is 282, 5'8 and 27 years old and hers does not hang yet. i sure would like her to have a hangin tummy.



Just a cautionary note: If I ever found my boyfriend posting stupid shit like this about wanting me to change my appearance, it would be over. Have a nice day and hope you don't get caught.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2006)

And she might have a wish-list of her own...soooooo..yeah...be careful.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 28, 2006)

as this board is for "fantasy" issues, I don't see why he can't express his wants here. It isn't the same thing as forcing his s/o to get a hanging belly for criminy sake.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 28, 2006)

but, i also think it's kind of an immature question. i mean everyone is different, and what does a hanging belly really mean? i'm sure if someone dieted then their smaller belly might hang if the skin were stretched. i simply enjoy good food, kissing, tummy rubs and assorted extra curricular activities and prefer no bones to be in the way. i am trying to take extra precautious too by adding some extra padding of my own.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 28, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> but, i also think it's kind of an immature question. i mean everyone is different, and what does a hanging belly really mean? i'm sure if someone dieted then their smaller belly might hang if the skin were stretched. i simply enjoy good food, kissing, tummy rubs and assorted extra curricular activities and prefer no bones to be in the way. i am trying to take extra precautious too by adding some extra padding of my own.


I already commented on the fact that we're all different , but I still think everyone has the right to explore their fantasies here--as they apply to weight gain. Even if they are immature. Maturation is a process that only happens via experience, after all.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh hells bells...I DID say wish list...that is all about fantasy...heh

everybody is getting reprimanded and spanked...yay!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi there. I'm sure, as Rebecca mentioned, its different for everyone! I'm pretty sure I had me a hanging belly before i hit puberty, at a weight much smaller than your wife's current. At 5,7 and 280 I certainly had one, and still do at a higher weight. Neat how everyone's different, no?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> as this board is for "fantasy" issues, I don't see why he can't express his wants here. It isn't the same thing as forcing his s/o to get a hanging belly for criminy sake.



True. It IS a fantasy board. I'd have less of a problem with someone saying, "When does a woman's belly start to hang?" than saying he wants his wife to have one. I wouldn't want someone I'm married to talking about how they want me to look behind my back.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not aware that this IS behind her back yet. I don't know enough people to know if she posts here or if she's encouraging him to post here. I'm trying to not make assumptions either way.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 29, 2006)

Call me a wannabe semiotician. I'm guessing from the wording this isn't a joined venture...


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah, I try--try--not to rely on semantics out here in the world wide web, the languages (not to mention the various handles on grammar) vary so much it's hard to know the nuances of them all. I do see your point, though. I just made the conscious choice to answer the question as opposed to pick apart the motive.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

@TSL: I don't know what a semiotician should be. (My dic won't tell me)
But it seems to me that your guessings start from the worst case... Quite pessimistic, so to say... 
Reminds me of my GF... Bad experience taught her that.

@bellylover25: My advice: If she allows you to touch and caress her belly, enjoy it, no matter if it's hanging or not... Time will take care of the changes.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

TSL: saying "I sure would like" isn't the same as saying "I hate my gf's body, how do i make her have a belly hang." You've assumed an awful lot about the poster's intentions, too.

If this part of the board is a trigger for you, I'd say stay away from it. It gets tiresome to see honest requests and curiousness from new members about fat in the weight board getting knocked down by people. This is one of the reasons I'm a member of Dimensions, and if dialogue about this stuff isn't going to be allowed on the Weight board, I really don't know why I'm here.

This isn't just about you, not in the least. I suppose I'm just getting frustrated about it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 29, 2006)

I suppose you and Rebecca are right. Onto posting my questions about if questions about Curvy Diva's anal beads go on the fashion board or the weight board. I'm confused.


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> T
> 
> If this part of the board is a trigger for you, I'd say stay away from it. It gets tiresome to see honest requests and curiousness from new members about fat in the weight board getting knocked down by people. This is one of the reasons I'm a member of Dimensions, and if dialogue about this stuff isn't going to be allowed on the Weight board, I really don't know why I'm here.



I agree 100%.


----------



## BaronAaron (Oct 29, 2006)

Forget it, man. There are some very pissed-off people around this place, and asking a question like that is just begging for them to have a go at your balls with a pair of scissors.


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 29, 2006)

I think it may start to hang with age,lol. Damn, you hit 40 and fuckin' everything begins to hang!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 29, 2006)

it all depends on where she carries her weight..if she's a pear it's very likely that her belly may never hang.

mine hangs for days..LOL..it's so cute!


----------



## HailToTheKing (Oct 29, 2006)

Much to my lady's disgust, it seems the more exercise she does the more her tum sticks out, and with less the more it hangs. I think hanging get's preference only because it's less obtrusive.

Such is the way of the world! Either way I'm happy but it's clearly a muscular thing. I'd probably have to consult her for a more comprehensive view of the issue!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It gets tiresome to see honest requests and curiousness from new members about fat in the weight board getting knocked down by people.



I'm also always surprised that it seems like the most mildest stuff, like boobs and bellies, pushes buttons while the more cringe worthy threads, like the recent force feeding clip one, goes off with out a hitch. Weird.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm also always surprised that it seems like the most mildest stuff, like boobs and bellies, pushes buttons while the more cringe worthy threads, like the recent force feeding clip one, goes off with out a hitch. Weird.


pssst..I participated(in a big way) in a busy lil thread a while back..about force feeding.. maybe it is that you did not understand some of the energy about the boob pics..we know you like breasts..yay!..

as for hanging bellies..yes, all depends on the person..the end..


----------



## MisterGuy (Oct 29, 2006)

As a long-time lurker around here, I'd like to put my $.02 in (and I do realize that with all of 3 posts, my opinion is probably worth less than that). 

It seems like every time someone posts a question about weight gain in the "Weight Room," they get jumped all over and made fun of by the regulars. I've seen it happen with posts ranging from this one, to dietary questions, to posts where someone is talking about a hot SSBBW they saw during their day.

I just don't get it. I mean, yeah, this post and others like it can be kind of silly, but is this not supposed to be the *one* safe place for people with a proclivity for fatness and weight gain to be totally open about their preference? It often seems more like a hangout for folks with massive chips on their shoulder to lash out at FAs. 

Perhaps there should be a new forum created called "The Embittered Long-Term Poster Room" where these people can go to be acerbic and arch about how stupid everyone in the Weight Room is, so that people here can get on with the business of, you know, appreciating the fat female form and weight gain?


----------



## there_there (Oct 29, 2006)

bellylover25 said:


> my wife is 282, 5'8 and 27 years old and hers does not hang yet. i sure would like her to have a hangin tummy.




see this as an obvious "flame" post??

seems like some guy just messing around (poorly spelled, and i'll probably get reamed for this, but i cant imagine too many 282 pound, 5'8" women whose tummies dont "hang" unless they carry no weight in that region)
- which makes the subsequent analysis of the posters "intentions" and "moral character" seem pretty ridiculous.....


you probably just made the guy's day


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2006)

MisterGuy said:


> As a long-time lurker around here, I'd like to put my $.02 in (and I do realize that with all of 3 posts, my opinion is probably worth less than that).
> 
> It seems like every time someone posts a question about weight gain in the "Weight Room," they get jumped all over and made fun of by the regulars. I've seen it happen with posts ranging from this one, to dietary questions, to posts where someone is talking about a hot SSBBW they saw during their day.
> 
> ...




Just would like to quote this so it shows up again. I really agree. I think people that don't agree with this stuff should keep away from this board.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 29, 2006)

MisterGuy said:


> As a long-time lurker around here, I'd like to put my $.02 in (and I do realize that with all of 3 posts, my opinion is probably worth less than that).
> 
> It seems like every time someone posts a question about weight gain in the "Weight Room," they get jumped all over and made fun of by the regulars. I've seen it happen with posts ranging from this one, to dietary questions, to posts where someone is talking about a hot SSBBW they saw during their day.
> 
> ...




There could be a board for "long time posters who recognize a man looking for stroke material." This post was no different from the innane "how do I gain weight?" posts. If you take this at face value, the only answers would be along the lines of "Well, I am this size/weight and listen to me tell you about how my belly started to hang when I got fat" or "My wife started to gain weight when she was _____ years old and now she weighs ____ pounds and her belly is so big...blah blah blah."


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> There could be a board for "long time posters who recognize a man looking for stroke material." This post was no different from the innane "how do I gain weight?" posts. If you take this at face value, the only answers would be along the lines of "Well, I am this size/weight and listen to me tell you about how my belly started to hang when I got fat" or "My wife started to gain weight when she was _____ years old and now she weighs ____ pounds and her belly is so big...blah blah blah."



So? It's a fantasy board.


----------



## MisterGuy (Oct 29, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> So? It's a fantasy board.


 
Exactly. What's wrong with looking for stroke material or, less harshly, titillation, on a board devoted to, and I quote, "erotic weight gain and fantasy issues?" You could forgive someone new here for making the crazy assumption that they could discuss how sexy bellies are, or whatever, in this forum. 

I mean no undue respect to any veteran posters here, but I think some people would be more comfortable posting in Hyde Park. The Weight Room is, at least ostensibly, not the place for sexual-political sniping, although time and time again that's exactly what I see here. Is the OP a dumb post? Yeah, but the thing is, sex and sexuality are often just that--dumb.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 29, 2006)

it's disguised as a "real" post. There are plenty of sincere posts regarding these issues and they get good responses.

When somebody posts something so obviously fake and transparent, the fantasy element is sort of gone.


----------



## MisterGuy (Oct 29, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> it's disguised as a "real" post. There are plenty of sincere posts regarding these issues and they get good responses.
> 
> When somebody posts something so obviously fake and transparent, the fantasy element is sort of gone.



Who appointed you, or others, the arbiter of what is or isn't a real post? Furthermore, if by "real," you mean, OP actually has a fat girlfriend whose belly doesn't hang and he's genuinely looking for information--again, who cares? To reiterate, this is a board dedicated in large part to fantasies.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd be repping you all over MisterGuy but apparently I've spent all I can on you today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 29, 2006)

Like Misty allready stated, it depends on where she carries her weight. I tend to gain weight in my stomach easily.
However, I did notice that the shape of it changed after childbirth. The loose skin made the "hanging" much more prevalent.

Btw, if my talking about my loose belly flab hanging from childbirth gets someone off (referencing some other posts here) then please allow me to salute you and blow a kiss your way


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2006)

I have posted fun messages in some of the threads on this forum.I can personally tell the difference between creepy shit and stuff that is very much celebrating how yummy fat can be.Having said that, yeah, the OP had the right to start the thread and I bet as an adult, he can take this bit of discussion.I know..I know..he should not have to..he should have a safe place to be creepy..I know..I know..and I suppose I know I should have simply rolled my eyes and moved on.


----------



## MisterGuy (Oct 30, 2006)

mossystate--I have seen creepy posts on the Weight Board, and I've seen those posts rightfully attacked for said creepiness. I don't believe this OP even approaches creepy. Poorly written and lacking in content, I'll grant you. 

I get the feeling sometimes that there are posters here (not talking specifically about you) who are almost offended by fat admiration. Let me rephrase that: I think some of the women here object to the objectification that accompanies an honest out-loud appreciation of the fat female body. And that's valid--it is objectification, to be sure. What isn't valid is objecting to it in a forum earmarked expressly for the purpose of essentially objectifying the fat female body via weight gain and other fantasies.

Anyway, I've said my piece. Sorry for going on and on about this. Believe me, I'm not trying to squelch peoples' opinions, or anything (not that I have that ability, anyway). 


Rebecca--Thanks!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I have posted fun messages in some of the threads on this forum.I can personally tell the difference between creepy shit and stuff that is very much celebrating how yummy fat can be.



This thread is creepy by weight room standards? Really? 

Silly, sure. But it doesn't even begin to compete on the sheer level of creepiness as a lot of the stuff I've seen posted here. I mean this is a place were people have admitted to getting actually aroused watching an old cartoon of pig (and a child pig at that) getting force fed until it exploded.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> This thread is creepy by weight room standards? Really?
> 
> Silly, sure. But it doesn't even begin to compete on the sheer level of creepiness as a lot of the stuff I've seen posted here. I mean this is a place were people have admitted to getting actually aroused watching an old cartoon of pig (and a child pig at that) getting force fed until it exploded.


Yeah, it is creepy.I never said it was the most creepy thing..or middle of the road creepy..just creepy..not a competition in my head...but anyhoo....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Yeah, it is creepy.I never said it was the most creepy thing..or middle of the road creepy..just creepy..not a competition in my head...but anyhoo....



First of all, I do have to admit to getting the giggles that we are actually having a debate on the level of creepiness of belly hang. That could only happen here.

Lastly, I do have to respectfully disagree that an attraction to BBW belly hang is creepy by weight room standards.


----------



## Mini (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't mind stupid questions. I've posed more than my fair share over the years. But if you're going to ask a stupid question (and let's face it, it WAS a stupid question), at least ask it properly. None of this "Grammar? Isn't that my mom's mom?" shit.

Perhaps I'm just too anal for the Intranets, but doesn't anyone see value in making a good first impression?


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Lastly, I do have to respectfully disagree that an attraction to BBW belly hang is creepy by weight room standards.




Ummm..yeah...I said it was creepy to be attracted to a hanging belly, coz I am all self-hating like that..:huh: ..see, I KNEW you were not understanding this..lol


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> coz I am all self-hating like that



Hey, at least you are honest about it.  

Seriously now, I don't think you are self-hating. I do think you enjoy ragging on the perves. I mean, I'm prudish even by prude standards and I don't pick at people every time they discuss what gives them jollies. Except for the fart people. I show them no mercy. 



> I KNEW you were not understanding this..lol



I understand we are having a discussion on belly hang and I find it friggin hilarious.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 30, 2006)

a woman's belly begins to hang when...

you lean on it

if the roller coaster is swooshing downward

the shelf is full

i don't know, it just sounds like some kind of joke that needs a punch line


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Hey, at least you are honest about it.
> 
> Seriously now, I don't think you are self-hating. I do think you enjoy ragging on the perves. I mean, I'm prudish even by prude standards and I don't pick at people every time they discuss what gives them jollies. Except for the fart people. I show them no mercy.
> 
> ...


Jack...Jack.........Jack

I pick on people EVERY TIME..etc..etc? If I did that my post count would read in the 5 digits..

What's this about farts...I had beans for dinner..


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2006)

bellylover25 said:


> my wife is 282, 5'8 and 27 years old and hers does not hang yet. i sure would like her to have a hangin tummy.



With just this short post that you began and from the looks of all that has been posted thus far, you got yourself a novel to read, sir!

I say that there's nothing wrong with fantasy. There's tummy lovers all around!


----------



## mango (Oct 30, 2006)

*Physics dictates that a belly begins to hang when the voluminous mass of fat in the bulge reaches a point where the skin can no longer support the weight without folding over - forming a crease on the underside.


Ain't gravity a beautiful thing?

 *


----------



## Janet (Nov 1, 2006)

Are we talking FUPA? 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FUPA

I have found this area has gotten 'looser' from being kneaded and pulled by my partner. I suspect the manipulation has contributed to the breakdown of the skin elasticity. 

It could all be genetics and body shape and age, but it's romantic to think that my body is responding to the desires of my partner.


----------



## ripley (Nov 1, 2006)

When she stands up.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 1, 2006)

Janet said:


> Are we talking FUPA?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FUPA
> 
> ...




I dont think he is referrring to the FUPA area which is just the actually pus*y mound that is obviously fatter in fat women. I believe he is referring to the lower belly which is also known affectionately as the belly apron. I call mine my 'fat tutu' as my lower belly hangs all the way around like a spare tire. heheh


----------



## Cat (Nov 1, 2006)

As so many have stated, it depends upon the individual.
Some women, no matter how heavy they get won't get a belly hang. The belly hang/apron is from fat that is outside the abdominal muscle wall. When the skin can no longer support it, it begins to droop.
Those who have "beer bellies" where the majority of the fat is behind the abdominal wall usually won't droop into an "apron" no matter how fat they get.


----------



## Janet (Nov 1, 2006)

Tori DeLuca said:


> I dont think he is referrring to the FUPA area which is just the actually pus*y mound that is obviously fatter in fat women. I believe he is referring to the lower belly which is also known affectionately as the belly apron. I call mine my 'fat tutu' as my lower belly hangs all the way around like a spare tire. heheh


Everything around here is an education. 



Janet said:


> Are we talking FUPA?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FUPA
> 
> ...



So, I was talking about my 'belly apron', then.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 2, 2006)

Janet said:


> Everything around here is an education.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was talking about my 'belly apron', then.




Yeah I think so 
I have only heard the word FUPA in regards to slang and it was not a very nice term indeed. Like I mentioned it is the fat upper pus*y mound rather than the lovely belly apron.

PS If anyone has a belly apron that needs massaging let me know!!!*wink*


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 2, 2006)

Cat said:


> The belly hang/apron is from fat that is outside the abdominal muscle wall. When the skin can no longer support it, it begins to droop.
> Those who have "beer bellies" where the majority of the fat is behind the abdominal wall usually won't droop into an "apron" no matter how fat they get.




I did not know that! I guess I all my fat is in front of the muscle then. Very interesting to know! I have met women who were significantly larger than me but had very little if any hang at all. Those ladies I am referrring to did in fact have a harder tummy than mine. They didnt have the soft pliable fat that I have 'down there'. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2006)

Reading the urban dictionary definition of FUPA has wrecked me......


----------



## chubscout (Nov 4, 2006)

MisterGuy said:


> mossystate--I have seen creepy posts on the Weight Board, and I've seen those posts rightfully attacked for said creepiness. I don't believe this OP even approaches creepy. Poorly written and lacking in content, I'll grant you.
> 
> I get the feeling sometimes that there are posters here (not talking specifically about you) who are almost offended by fat admiration. Let me rephrase that: I think some of the women here object to the objectification that accompanies an honest out-loud appreciation of the fat female body. And that's valid--it is objectification, to be sure. What isn't valid is objecting to it in a forum earmarked expressly for the purpose of essentially objectifying the fat female body via weight gain and other fantasies.
> 
> ...



I have also been lurking regularly on these boards and see a continual drift toward this atmosphere of being offended by fat admiration. The original pro-fat Dimensions is being gradually reborn as the new Dimensions dominated by these women such as Mossystate and the SadianLinguist who like to, as one poster put it, go after a guy's balls with a pair of scissors when he posts something they don't like. Despite their claims to the contrary, these two and several others who post here regularly simply come off as disliking men. As well, I think they are really just insecure and like putting others down because it makes them feel better about themselves - typical bully profile. Hopefully, if more people call these people on their boorish behavior they will shape up or go crawl back under the rocks from which they came - or at least stay out of the Weight Room.

I would like to thank the tolerant women inluding CurvyEm for their more appropriate approach.


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2006)

chubscout said:


> The original pro-fat Dimensions is being gradually reborn as the new Dimensions dominated by these women such as Mossystate and the SadianLinguist who like to, as one poster put it, go after a guy's balls with a pair of scissors when he posts something they don't like.



*You'd be surprised...

Some guys get off on sharp objects being in the general vicinity of their testicular area!


*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Just because these ladies bring a different voice to this conversation doesn't mean they are ball busters or not really pro-SA. Wouldn't this board be boring if it were all people writing thread after thread agreeing with one another?

Why is it that people are afraid of a challenge? These two ladies have made numerous insightful and provocative comments that have been well received by many. I don't see where this board should become drowned in political correctness where a critique of a post or a poster or an attitude immediately translates into not _really_ being pro-SA.

I don't think this boards needs a "More Pro-SA than thou" mentality where unless your mindset is as rigid as some people would like means you don't have a place here. I think both of these women contribute a lot to this community and to say they "take a pair of scissors to mens' balls" is just rude and sexist. It's also interesting that you never actually accuse them of being anti-SA but more anti-men.

Just because this is a SA board doesn't mean that every post, every thought, ever belief, every observation should be met with nothing but over the top admiration and unending compliments.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, this conversation was never about particular posters, or calling certain people out...that sucks. BTW, LoveBHMS, I love your posts.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Very sweet of you.  

I also think TSL and Mossystates are far from bullies. They are just opiniated and articulate, which I guess for some folks translates into ball busting. For that matter, I have seen both of them very quick to defend other women and become defensive if they think somebody has been disrespected or mistreated.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 4, 2006)

bellylover25 said:


> my wife is 282, 5'8 and 27 years old and hers does not hang yet. i sure would like her to have a hangin tummy.



do you have something well hung to make it a fair trade?


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 4, 2006)

What? You act like you want to control your wife's apperance, isn't marriage supposed to be about accepting no matter what happens to her, fat or thin? Why did you marry her in the first place. It's love! Good luck!


----------



## formerking (Nov 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> When she stands up.



So very much to the FAs delight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Very sweet of you.
> 
> I also think TSL and Mossystates are far from bullies. They are just opiniated and articulate, which I guess for some folks translates into ball busting. For that matter, I have seen both of them very quick to defend other women and become defensive if they think somebody has been disrespected or mistreated.



Nothing wrong with an out-spoken woman- the world needs hell of a lot more of them, imo. 
Color me ball buster........


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Dr. Phil said:


> **quote removed - personal attack**



If these boards are so overun with "bitter women" and are comprised of "pathetic lonely souls" then why are you here? Many of us either _enjoy_ TSL's posts [I believe her wisdom has been referenced by numerous other posters] or if they don't, they ignore her. They don't, however, launch nasty attacks on her, complete with name calling. Give it a rest, and if this crowd offends you so much, don't let the cyber door hit you on your way out.

And I think you have the distinction of being one of the few, if not the only people to PITY TSL. Many of us are fans and admirers.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 4, 2006)

Dr. Phil, hopefully your disgusting comment will be deleted soon, as will this response. It's been reported. I don't know who you are but you certainly have no right. 

I feel disgusting that my original creating-dialogue-between posters-that-have respect-for-each-other has descended to this level. 

Notice that all the posters spewing hate here about the 'bitter women' are all anonymous jackasses?

Good thing I'm a bitter woman too, I guess.


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 4, 2006)

Dr. Phil said:


> **quote removed - personal attack**




Now I know that responding to something off topic is a no-no but I have to ask a question that people must ask all the time...


Why the heck did you create a profile just post a different opinion?


----------



## ripley (Nov 4, 2006)

So he could be a troll.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 4, 2006)

To be totally honest I hate my belly hang. In fact the very term kinda ooks me out. However, if there is a guy out there who you actually finds my belly hang attractive that's fine by me. 

If this guy and his wife are into the whole feeding/gaining thing it stands to reason he's be curious about belly hangage...Again, this is not my thing but to each their own. 

I guess I don't really have a point but I found this thread interesting and wanted to add my two cents.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 4, 2006)

I find that cat photo sickening and cruel.. how could anyone feed their cat to that size? It's just wrong.  Poor kitty.


----------



## ripley (Nov 4, 2006)

It's a fake pic I saw it on a debunking site.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> It's a fake pic I saw it on a debunking site.



GOOD! And thanks.. I always get upset when I see that photo. I won't any longer.


----------



## chubscout (Nov 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Dr. Phil, hopefully your disgusting comment will be deleted soon, as will this response. It's been reported. I don't know who you are but you certainly have no right.
> 
> I feel disgusting that my original creating-dialogue-between posters-that-have respect-for-each-other has descended to this level.
> 
> ...



This line about "spewing hate" is not really accurate. It is more like telling the truth without any sugar coating. In fact, you earlier seemed to agree with the general theme of the posts calling these people on their angry posts, but on the other hand, are trying to sit on the fence (you did refer to yourself as a feminist in another post). Allow me to quote you from your post on the thread started by CurvyEm:

"However, it is true that a lot of our most vocal and "loud" posters only post in the weight board when there's someone or something to attack."

"But lately, the attacks and mocking has just gotten out of hand."

Now is is really that unreasonable to conclude that a poster who only shows up on a board to attack might be doing so because they are taking out some anger, bitterness, insecurity, and/or other feelings???

And as for your comment about "anonymous jackasses", I assume you were including me in that. So go check out the picture I put up in my profile. There, I am a little less anonymous now.  

And to LoveBHMs, you are completely missing the point of the discussion. The whole point is that feederism and pro-fat is completely politically incorrect, and those who come to this board to complain about it are the ones who are intolerant. The discussion here is calling them out on their intolerance. Dimensions tries to include those who are pro-fat and well as those into size acceptance. These are two very different concepts and much of the friction comes down to the inability of some to accept the former.


----------



## BaronAaron (Nov 5, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> There could be a board for "long time posters who recognize a man looking for stroke material." This post was no different from the innane "how do I gain weight?" posts. If you take this at face value, the only answers would be along the lines of "Well, I am this size/weight and listen to me tell you about how my belly started to hang when I got fat" or "My wife started to gain weight when she was _____ years old and now she weighs ____ pounds and her belly is so big...blah blah blah."




There is nothing, repeat, absolutely nothing wrong with looking for stroke material. 

I don't ever visit the WLS board, and that's because I am not in any way interested in weight loss surgery. But I don't go there answering people back who ask questions I think are dumb. I leave it alone. I will go further. There are people here who have thousands of posts to their name who think they are very, very funny. You see someone ask a question, these people will inevitably devolve the post to their "humor", other "humorous" people answer, and soon the thread has a hundred posts all consisting of one-sentence zingers, alleged witticisms and so on. The thread isn't furthered, intelligent debate and discovery is squashed in favor of the mother and father hens, and suddenly we need ANOTHER board where we can talk about weight gain.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 5, 2006)

chubscout said:


> This line about "spewing hate" is not really accurate. It is more like telling the truth without any sugar coating. In fact, you earlier seemed to agree with the general theme of the posts calling these people on their angry posts, but on the other hand, are trying to sit on the fence (you did refer to yourself as a feminist in another post). Allow me to quote you from your post on the thread started by CurvyEm:


Chubscout, I suppose I'm not willing to get into a long back and forth right now, and I'm tired of people re-quoting what I say in pieces. I still stand by what I said, I just don't agree with you or other posters that because of that we should assume 1) people's motives for it (e.g. name calling and "bitter) and 2) Attack particular people. 

Nice picture. Now you're not so anonymous. I hope you can prove you're not the second part. :batting: Welcome to the show.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Dr. Phil, hopefully your disgusting comment will be deleted soon, as will this response. It's been reported. I don't know who you are but you certainly have no right.
> 
> I feel disgusting that my original creating-dialogue-between posters-that-have respect-for-each-other has descended to this level.
> 
> ...



First you report my evil Chinese slave labor factory. Then you get the disgusting post deleted before I can ogle. (And maybe it was disgusting because there were naked boobies in there. But how would I know?) My bitterness knows no end.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> First you report my evil Chinese slave labor factory. Then you get the disgusting post deleted before I can ogle. (And maybe it was disgusting because there were naked boobies in there. But how would I know?) My bitterness knows no end.



Hi there, lady! Well, see...you're bitter and I'm a whore...but we already knew that anyways. 

(You've got 10 days to clean up that sweatshop or else!!!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 5, 2006)

Do you know how much work it takes to be this bitter at 21? Oh, and in about seven more days, I'll be a screaming whore m'self. I broke my toy.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 5, 2006)

chubscout said:


> This line about "spewing hate" is not really accurate. It is more like telling the truth without any sugar coating. In fact, you earlier seemed to agree with the general theme of the posts calling these people on their angry posts, but on the other hand, are trying to sit on the fence (you did refer to yourself as a feminist in another post). Allow me to quote you from your post on the thread started by CurvyEm:
> 
> "However, it is true that a lot of our most vocal and "loud" posters only post in the weight board when there's someone or something to attack."
> 
> ...



Taking issue with referring to other women as "bitter souls" and "whores" has nothing to do with size acceptance. And if somebody doesn't like a post here, or feels offended by a particular comment, it doesn't mean they are anti-SA. You can't just toss out the "More SA Than Thou" card every time somebody says something with which you disagree. If you go back to page one of this thread, a MALE poster called the OP out on being a fake, but mysteriously, you never attacked him for it, just us bitter feminist gals.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 5, 2006)

Ultimately, I think the purpose of the weight board should be to discuss one's fat related fantasies in a meaningful way. If I come here and go, "How do I gain weight?" well, then really, I'm contributing nothing. Asking what sort of gaining fantasies others have is more interesting, direct, and honest. Asking how to get a significant other to understand it better is a good question. Surreptitiously begging for wank fodder? Played out.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 5, 2006)

At the same time that thread started, CurvyEm began a post asking why men like hanging bellies. That got numerous thoughtful and informative responses. Same subject but different approach. I think the older boards even had a poem along the lines of "ode to a hanging belly" and many respondents talked about how much they liked that look.

But as TSL said, trying to incite other posters to offer up stroke material is likely to be a non starter. There are pages of WG fiction he can read without trying to make his own.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, I guess I missed out on the fireworks.My scissors were getting dull and I had to take them in for sharpening.See, the thing about strong desires and fantasies is that sometimes people do not separate them from the person talking about them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 5, 2006)

I am going to bring this back to the topic at hand (not the debate that ensued after).

My belly has been a source of amazement and amusement. I think many people are aware of the fact that I am endowed on top. I used to blow people away when I told them that my belly measurement was identical to my top measurement (this was about 15 yrs ago).

What amazed me was that it defied gravity back then! It was round and it stuck out in front of me. Then...one morning as I stepped out of the shower, I felt it go slap-slap against my thighs as I took a few steps over to get my towel.

I remember thinking at the time that I couldn't wait to tell a particular guy I knew (he was, and still is, of the feeder mindset.) I think I was lucky that I was at a place in my life where such an occurrence turned out to be positive for me, and not negative. 

I think many gals would be horrified to have their belly sag and slap against their thighs. But I saw it as an accomplishment, due to the company I was keeping!

**and about the debate that's going on here, why not start a new thread? Discuss whether people who are anti-feeding, anti-gaining, anti-fat-fantasy talk should give the WB a wide berth. And stop derailing the threads here.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 5, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> This thread is creepy by weight room standards? Really?
> 
> Silly, sure. But it doesn't even begin to compete on the sheer level of creepiness as a lot of the stuff I've seen posted here. I mean this is a place were people have admitted to getting actually aroused watching an old cartoon of pig (and a child pig at that) getting force fed until it exploded.



actually, pedophilia and beastiality cancel each other out and become a-ok when combined. that's why mark foley would've gotten off the hook if he stuck it out like a real man


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 5, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I find that cat photo sickening and cruel.. how could anyone feed their cat to that size? It's just wrong.  Poor kitty.



any hot fat felines looking for a feeder to fatten them up to immobility, pm me :eat2:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 5, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> actually, pedophilia and beastiality cancel each other out and become a-ok when combined. that's why mark foley would've gotten off the hook if he stuck it out like a real man



Since you decided to quote me and drag me back into this thread, I think we all can agree the weight room has had enough disagreements in it lately without adding politics to the mix.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 5, 2006)

[Mod]

Let's keep it on topic folks, thanks!

[/Mod]


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Just a cautionary note: If I ever found my boyfriend posting stupid shit like this about wanting me to change my appearance, it would be over. Have a nice day and hope you don't get caught.


i agree if i ever found my self posting anything like that, i'd hate myself.


----------



## Mr.Bellyfool (Nov 14, 2006)

My wife is of the apple shape. I love her big round belly. It just sort of sticks way out there (all big, round). Gravity hasn't taken it's toll yet on her but I'm in heaven.


----------



## Socrates (Nov 14, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Btw, if my talking about my loose belly flab hanging from childbirth gets someone off (referencing some other posts here) then please allow me to salute you and blow a kiss your way



Stand at ease. Blown kiss accepted!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2006)

*smiles at Socrates*


----------

